# Access to Halifax and LLoyds websites



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

I am trying to access the HALIFAX.CO.UK website. I have also tried LLOYDSBANK.COM (same server I think). 

I get is a "error 1007" message and an ID number which varies every time. On occasion it actually gives me a screen which has headings down the LHS but if I click and heading it reverts to the error 1007. Screenshot attached.

I have used Chrome and Microsoft Edge but both give the same result. Have also tried second (Wife's) PC and Samsung Pad with same results.

No problem accessing sites on friend's computer! Could I have some sort of block on my system (router perhaps?)

Bank not helping other than try another browser!! Can you suggest anything?

Sysinfo here:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4330 CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8051 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 111 GB (55 GB Free); E: 931 GB (38 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., B85M-E
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It does sound like a block on your IP address may be in place. You could be unfortunate to be included in an IP range that is blacklisted. 

Are you using a VPN by an chance?

If not, have you tried contacting your Internet Provider?


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Kaspersky have a secure connection facility but it is not installed, and I don't know how to use a VPN, so no - I'm not using one!

I have attached another screen print because the Halifax site is appearing differently now. If I click on any entry it either has no effect, or it goes to the original 1007 error message.

I haven't spoken to my ISP as I was waiting for your comments.

Do you mean that my ISP could have blacklisted Halifax, or Halifax could have blacklisted my IP address?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

mungodaisy said:


> Halifax could have blacklisted my IP address?


This was my first suspicion but unlikely now that the page is rendering partially which indicates something else may be going on.

Have you tried clearing the browser cache and cookies?


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I've done that.

I also just tried the Edge browser and that takes me straight to the 1007 error message. 
Chrome also goes straight to the 1007 error again now!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you tried disabling WinPatrol?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Just went there using Windows 7 and chrome version 61.0.3163.79. Works ok for me


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have just disabled Winpatrol but no improvement. I also stopped Kaspersky but that made no difference.

The Halifax and Lloyds sites were working fine for me earlier this week, so it's a "sudden" problem. Also works for friends who use BT for their ISP.
As its two PCs and a Samsung pad that don't work here, could it be a router problem? Our broadband is by radio with Airband (rural area) but it works perfectly for every other site and was working fine for Halifax until yesterday. It also fails (same way) for Birmingham Midshires which is also a Lloyds brand (birminghammidshires.co.uk)...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not sure about the router. You probably haven't made any changes in the settings.

I would try to do a system restore to the latest restore point that was created just before this happened and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is an ISP fault
you need to reboot the router & see if that cures it. Restoring the computer won't help if other computers on the same network don't work either

Radio broadband can have problems from time to time, especially with HTTPS sites like banks due to latency issues.

The second screen shot is showing a typical result where CSS files are not being read & applied
That happens when the css is on a different subdomain at the website.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Derek. I thought it was an ISP thing and thought about CSS too but it's a bit beyond me.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You can try changing the dns servers on your computer to use google dns to see if that helps. It frequently does.
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

I will change the dns servers this morning. At the moment I'm using Comodo dns.

I had already rebooted the router.

Sometimes when I go to Halifax it goes straight to the error message. Other times it goes to the "list" format and then a click somewhere gets the error message.

I will report back after I try the google dns.


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

No change after moving to google dns.

It sounds like I need to talk to Airband (the ISP).

Could you give me some information that will get me past the help desk. I probably need to get them to send an engineer with a laptop to try it but that might not be easy if I can't explain!

Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

just explain what you told us


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'll contact them Monday (they don't work weekends).


----------



## mungodaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

Just to conclude:
My ISP could not help.
Halifax could not help.
However, one morning everything was working properly again and it still is.... 

Thanks for your help.


----------

